# Transportation Orlando Airport to Bonnet Creek



## retire06 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with shuttles or public transportation between the Orlando Airport and Bonnet Creek?   We will not need a car while there, so would prefer not to rent one?  Also are there grocery stores within easy reach of Bonnet Creek?  Will be there with grandchildren end of September.


----------



## saf512 (Sep 2, 2010)

We've had good experience with BC shuttle service to the parks however I do believe that a car is need while there for things like groceries and getting to and from the airport.  If I remember correctly, a taxi between Orlando airport and Bonnet Creek was approximately $65 each way.  The closest grocery store would be approximately 5-10 minutes away so it would probably cost you about $10-$15 each way. I'm sure that a last minute rental of a small car wouln't be much more than $150 and that way you would have the option of coming and going as you please.
Have a great trip.  We love Bonnet Creek and can't wait to return next April.
Sandra


----------



## Jimster (Sep 2, 2010)

*shuttle*

I believe the Meers shuttle still exists and takes you right to the resort.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out http://www.mearstransportation.com/


----------



## moonstone (Sep 2, 2010)

If time isnt an issue and you dont mind taking public transit you could try the LYNX (http://trip1.golynx.com/tripplanner/). DS used it last fall when his flight arrived before we did (driving) and didnt want to hang out at MCO for 4-6 hrs until we got there. It cost him $2.50 and took less than 2 hrs for him to get all the way to Orbit One in Kissimmee. He thought it was great, airconditioned, not crowded and fairly comfy seats & most of all cheap!! Now DH is thinking of using it when we go to Vacation Village at Parkway in Oct.!
~Diane


----------



## linsj (Sep 3, 2010)

Another vote for Mears Shuttle. I always take it in Orlando.


----------

